# Outstanding Low-Profile JigSaw



## Bertha

It's a clever looking tool with the palm swell and all. I'm happy you posted this. My Dewalt jigsaw is tall and cumbersome. I've been using mostly pneumatic or a recip.


----------



## ChesapeakeBob

Do I dare ask… Where is it made?


----------



## TheDane

China. Wish it were made in the U.S. or Canada, but I also wish I had won the lottery Saturday night!

-Gerry


----------



## redryder

I have always hated jigsaws for the same reason as you. It's a great tool to love if you can get it to love you back….......


----------



## TheDane

I don't remember any Rockwell ads, but I don't watch much TV, and when I do, I zone out during commercials. Since I got my ROKU, I have become a Netflix junky.

I only have 2 Rockwell tools (the jigsaw and their Sonicrafter multi-tool) ... I'm pretty happy with both of them.

-Gerry


----------

